# Bases de donnes > Oracle > Apex >  APEX 4.1 + OC4J + APEX LISTENER

## ericyuri

Bonjour,

J'ai un petit problme! Je veux installer APEX 4.1, OC4J et Apex Listerner dans ma machine Windows 7.

Voici les pas que j'ai fait:
- Oracle Database 11g Express Edition
- Mise  jour Apex
(jusqu' ici tout a march bien)
- OC4J
- Listerner

Variables d'environnement

APEX_HOME C:\apex_4.1.1_en\apex
J2EE_HOME C:\oc4j_extended_101350\j2ee\home
JAVA_HOME C:\Program Files\Java\jdk1.7.0_01
ORACLE_SID XE
PATH C:\oraclexe\app\oracle\product\11.2.0\server\bin;C:\Program Files (x86)\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static;C:\ant\bin;C:\Program Files\Java\jdk1.7.0_01\bin
*ORACLE_HOME C:\oc4j_extended_101350*
Quand je change ORACLE_HOME pour C:\oc4j_extended_101350, just le OC4j marche, mais si je change pour C:\oraclexe\app\oracle\product\11.2.0\server, juste l'APEX marche.

Quelquun a des ides pour rgler mon problme ??

Merci

----------

